# Mon. 4/28 NBA/NHL Playoffs TV Schedule



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

National Basketball Association
-------------------------------
Detroit at Toronto, 7:30 p.m. - TNT, Sportsnet
Sacramento at Utah, 10 p.m. - TNT

National Hockey League
----------------------
Boston at Montreal, 7 p.m. - ESPN, CBC
Los Angeles at Colorado, 9:30 p.m. - ESPN2, FSN-West, Sportsnet

Canada
All times EDT


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Kings/Jazz also on Raptos TV(Canada) 10pm EDT


----------

